# Rocket League Grafik-Fehler



## Dr_Lobster (21. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute. Ich hab bei der Map "Utopia Coliseum" (und zwar nur dort) einen seltsamen Grafikfehler. Die Kuppel der Arena ist ja in so eine Art sechseckige Glaswaben aufgeteilt. Genau an diesen Waben hab ich Treppchenbildung. Fast so als würde dort garkein AA stattfinden (obwohl es auf der höchsten Stufe steht). Alle anderen Maps laufen tadellos.
Kennt das jemand? Was kann man tun?


----------



## Dr_Lobster (23. Januar 2016)

Hab die Lösung selbst gefunden. Wer ähnliche Probleme hat soll folgendes probieren:
AMD-Settings --> Spiele --> Rocket League --> Anti Aliasing Methode auf "Supersampling" stellen --> Spiel ohne Klötzchen genießen


----------

